# Grand Caymen



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

<DIV class=article_title><H1><SPAN id=ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_EditorialContent1_lblHeadline>Grand Cayman to Sink U.S. Submarine for Divers</H1><H6>Published on: <SPAN id=ctl00_ContentPlaceHolder1_EditorialContent1_lblDatePublished>March 31, 2010</H6></DIV>

This summer, the decommissioned naval submarine USS Kittiwake, will be sunk off the northern end of Grand Cayman?s Seven Mile Beach after approximately seven years of planning. This represents the single most significant occurrence in a decade for Cayman's dive industry, and marks the first time that a U.S. MARAD (United States Maritime Administration) ship has been donated to a foreign government for the creation of an artificial reef to preserve the marine environment. The Kittiwake left the James River Reserve Fleet in St. Eustis, Va., in February and will be towed to Grand Cayman, after being cleaned, for sinking in late July. The 251-foot historic ship, which was in service for more than 50 years since 1945, will be sunk in just 65 feet of water, providing easy access of the site for both divers and snorkelers.


Originally commissioned as a Chanticleer-class submarine rescue ship in the U.S. Navy during World War II, the five-deck, 2,200-ton USS Kittiwake will become important to the future of scuba diving in the Cayman Islands, a destination known for its underwater world and dive possibilities. Prior to sinking, the USS Kittiwake will be thoroughly prepared with the removal of all hazardous materials and chemicals to ensure that they will not leach into Cayman waters, or pose any potential threats to divers and snorkelers. In addition to providing yet another wreck for exploration, the ship?s sinking further proves the Cayman Islands? commitment to protecting its renowned reefs from environmental overuse by providing necessary relief for the destination?s most frequently visited dive sites. The sinking of the USS Kittiwake also serves as a supplement to Dive 365, an on-going project to establish a dive for every day of the year. For more information, visit www.caymanislands.ky or www.divecayman.ky.


----------

